
First job platform exclusively for FOSS jobs - mo
http://www.fossjobs.net/
======
padraigm
"Is this job ad fake? Report it! or Recommend to a friend"

Why would I want to recommend a fake job to a friend? ;)

------
p4bl0
We have had such a platform in France for a few years already at
<http://fr.lolix.org/> :-).

------
rhc2104
Cool. In addition to being a job board, perhaps you could scrape the feeds of
FOSS companies.

Mozilla- <http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Xml.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

Khan Academy-
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Xml.aspx?k=JobListing...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Xml.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qd69Vfw7)

Canonical-
[https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/servlet/Rss?org=CANONICAL&...](https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/servlet/Rss?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&WebPage=SRCHR&WebVersion=0&_rss_version=2)

~~~
mlinksva
<https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings>

Also, <https://www.fsf.org/resources/jobs> which I guess is priced too high
($250) to get many listings, or people don't know about it.

------
ChristianMarks
At the tremendous risk of being downvoted, if the site were to list the FOSS
jobs that don't pay, the number of listings would be enormous.

~~~
xentronium
If you don't get paid, it's not a job.

~~~
guyzmo
That's what I keep telling my boss!

------
skbohra123
<http://fossjobs.in/> this has been active for at least a couple of years now.

~~~
mo
It doesn't actually list jobs FOR open source (companies), but - like many
others - jobs USING open source.

------
jfaucett
First I'd like to say I love the idea since I'm a huge FOSS guy. Also I think
there is and will become an ever increasing demand for this niche. I'm assumng
this is a show HN (could be wrong), so if its critiques you'd like I'd say the
#1 problem is the design and visual layout, the generic bootstrap is nice for
quickly throwing ideas together but for an actual project where you want
traction for me its kind of too unprofessional looking. Otherwise, great job
though, I think from an idea and functionality perspective this is awesome,
and I would be interested in helping out if you would like it :)

~~~
cloverich
> generic bootstrap is nice for quickly throwing ideas together but for an
> actual project where you want traction for me its kind of too unprofessional
> looking.

Unprofessional because it doesn't have a unique design? Cause its clean, well
put together, and has better usability than 90% of the other sites out there.
How is that unprofessional???

~~~
joshontheweb
yes, because it doesn't have a unique design. It signals a lack of time spent
and attention to detail. Not that I don't like the idea.

~~~
mo
It's a volunteer project all driven by myself. You are right, I did not spend
too much time on it - even the source code is mostly not mine. But I think it
serves its purpose, and it was more important for me to actually _have_ a
platform for FOSS jobs than spend hours coding one.

------
cmalpeli
Awesome work! I recently launched a niche job board platform and would be
happy to give you a free account/site to allow you to focus on growing
audience rather than features. I'd love to be able to support your efforts.
Check it out at <http://www.jobboard.io>

------
tyena
Neat idea! Looking forward to your progress. Have you considered open hardware
gigs as well?

Currently, I work for <http://gun.io> \- we're trying to encourage FOSS
community growth as well (FOSS/non profit postings are free), but trying to
also include other code-related jobs

~~~
Evbn
[https://www.google.com/search?q=gun.io+github+spam+whitespac...](https://www.google.com/search?q=gun.io+github+spam+whitespace)

gun.io, the outfit that spammed github repos with bogus pull requests with ads
attached.

~~~
Mizza
Oh, lighten up. It was totally open source and many people, including jenkins-
ci, have taken my idea and improved upon it, which was exactly my intention
with the project: to apply the automatic curation principles of Wikipedia and
apply them to F/OSS as a whole.

------
kephra
Great idea, but only two jobs so far. Lets hope they get more offers.

~~~
Vivtek
And one of those doesn't appear to be open-source - it's a job working with
what appears to be a closed-source static analysis tool for identifying all
the open-source code in an enterprise project so that you can guard against
the vulnerabilities introduced by open source. Call me a purist, but guarding
_against_ open source doesn't sound like an open source job.

------
mickeyben
I think you should add a breadcrumb: when I click on any element on the left
navigation list I'm kinda lost.

Otherwise, great idea and great execution!

~~~
mo
Thanks for the suggestion.

<https://github.com/fossjobs/fossjobs/issues/4>

Maybe someone else wants to pick this up and implement it?

------
pjmlp
Nice idea.

Waiting for possible offers in Europe.

------
earroway
Great idea. Good luck. Have bookmarked it for future use.

